# Caroline Henderson Journalist, Survivor: Letters From the Dust Bowl



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2014)

From the time she was a young girl, Caroline Boa Henderson dreamed of having a piece of land she could call her own. The eldest child of a prosperous Iowa farm family, she studied languages and literature at Mount Holyoke College, where her senior class prophecy predicted that her future would be found "somewhere on a western ranch." In 1907, Caroline followed that dream to the Oklahoma panhandle.
http://www.pbs.org/kenburns/dustbowl/bios/caroline-henderson/ (VIDEO)






Will and Caroline Henderson stand next to their house, holding cats. Green and abundant growth. Texas County, Oklahoma. 1920s. Credit: Eleanor Grandstaff Collection


----------

